# Cultural differences between British and Dutch



## Damy1991

Hello all,
Along with my project team, I’m doing a short paper on cultural differences that British expats experience while working in the Netherlands. We’d like to ask expats working in the Netherlands, or folks that have otherwise dealt with the Dutch in professional circumstances a few questions.

What are the most apparent cultural differences between the Dutch and the British?
According to the cultural dimensions as defined by Hofstede, British and Dutch culture differs the most in three areas: masculinity (vs. femininity), uncertainty avoidance and long-term orientation (vs. short-term orientation).

Masculinity vs. Feminity. British culture values traditional male qualities, such as competitivity, assertiveness and ambition, whereas the Dutch value female qualities such as modesty, compliance and solidarity. Is this true in your opinion? Why or why not? How does this relate to cultural differences in the office?

Furthermore, Hofstede claims the British have a higher tolerance for uncertainty and ambiguity, at least compared to the Dutch. As such, the Dutch value rules, laws and regulations in order to minimize this uncertainty and ambiguity. In addition, the Dutch are also said to be more emotional, whereas the British are more pragmatic. Is this true in your opinion? Why or why not? How does this relate to cultural differences in the office?

Finally, Hofstede states the Dutch are more long-term oriented compared to the British. As such, the Dutch would attach more importance to the future, and value persistence, saving and capacity for adaptation. The British, on the other hand, attach more importance to the past and present, and value steadiness, respect for tradition, preservation of one's face, reciprocation and fulfilling social obligations. Is this correct? Is this true in your opinion? Why or why not? How does this relate to cultural differences in the office?

We thank you very much in advance! You would really help us by sharing your thoughts on this with us!
Kind regards,
Tim and Damy.


----------

